# Pheasant mounts.....what does yours look like???



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I shot a monster Rooster the last day of the season and want to have it mounted.

I am looking for some ideas on how to have it done.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/uplandnew.html

Here's some ideas. They all look sweet.

I am in the same boat. Rick will be getting one of them I shot on the last day also!

He does great work. My buddies Buff is there right now. I took alook at his stuff. It's awsome!


----------

